# Angel Sunessence - Thierry Mugler



## bellaboomboom (Jun 29, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Angel Sunessence perfume?  I tried it at the mall yesterday and it seems nice - not as heavy as the original Angel.  Just wondering if anyone had bought it and what they think of it!  Thanks


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 1, 2010)

No, I haven't but I've been a general fan of the Mugler products so I will definitely pop into the store and take a whiff. Thanks!


----------



## spunky (Jul 3, 2010)

i have sunessence from last year, and there's a new one [blue lagoon? it's in a slightly more turquoise bottle than sunessence] that i haven't tried yet.

it's definitely lighter than angel, but not in the way innocent is. it's fresher too


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2010)

I really liked it but not enough to buy the whole bottle.  Similar to ALien for me--lighter though.  A good summer alternative IMHO

Now if they come out with a purse size or roller ball--furgetaboutit


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Aug 5, 2011)

I really really LOVE the Sunessence versions...it is so much lighter than the original Angel-I have three versions:



 *Angel Sunessence Ocean d'Argent 2011* 
 *Angel Sunessence Edition Bleu Lagon* *2010* 
 *Angel Sunessence EDT Legere* *2009* 
 
  	I personally like the version from 2009 the best.


----------

